# how can i add info about me?



## vicky82 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi there.
I am going to sound like a complete idiot now but i have been trying to add the information about me and dp and recent treatment cycles, the info thats usually in small pink writing under post, also how do you add a count down chart to otd test? sorry for being so thick i hope someone can help me out.

Thankyou

Vicky


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Vicky,

You go to your profile, then forum profile and write what you want about yourself in the signature section, then click change profile (im sure thats what i did?!) Regarding a countdown ticker if you click on mine it will take you to the site, you create the one you want, then copy the code in the bb section and paste it into your signature box.

Hope it works!! If not im sure someone else will be along and advise you what to do.

Sending you lots of    for test day.

Kelly xxxxx


----------



## vicky82 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Kelly
Thankyou for yor post, i have worked out the recent treatment info, but got a bit lost with the countdown chart. So thankyou again and i wish you all the luck with your ivf journey from here.

vicky xx


----------

